# Bk1120 in codesys einbinden



## Z4rd3st (24 April 2015)

Ich möchte gerne eine BK1120 in codesys einbin habe diese sich als Slave angehängt nun ist aber die Frage wie ich dir ein bzw Ausgangskarten anhänge oder Eintrage ..


----------



## HausSPSler (25 April 2015)

Hi
du must die ESI verwenden die MDP unterstützt dann funktioniert das...prima.
http://forum-de.codesys.com/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=4705&p=15146&hilit=BK1120#p15146

Achtung: Man muss "Beckhoff BKxxxx MDP.xml" und Beckhoff BKxxxx MDP\BKxxxxModules.xml" ins Geräte Repository installieren.
Es müsste auch das Scannen der IO's funktionieren. (Projekt mit leerem Ethercat Master runterladen auf die SPS, dann rechtsclick auf den Master und Geräte suchen ausführen)

Grüße


----------



## Z4rd3st (25 April 2015)

Danke
die wenn ich auf suchen gehe findet er die BK1120(BK1120 EtherCAT Fieldbus coupler) nicht den BK1120(BK1120 EtherCAT Fieldbus coupler(MDP))
einmal hat er ihn gefunden da hat er auch die ein/ausgangskarten gefunden aber diese konte er nicht impoertieren (ich habe beide datein in codesys importiert)
ich habe 2x KL2134 und einmal KL1114

was muss ich nun machen ?


----------



## HausSPSler (26 April 2015)

Hallo,
es ist so:
Beckhoff liefert wenn du Beckhoff_EtherCAT_XML.zip von der Beckhoffseite lädst nur "Beckhoff BKxxxx.XML" mit nicht die Modular Slave Profile (MDP) Version.
Früher waren auch die MDP Esi files mit in diesem download.(Twincat braucht das nicht...)
Nun hattest du ursprünglich, denke ich, nur Beckhoff BKxxxx.XML in deinem Repository + jetzt die MDP Version dazu installiert.
Beim Scannen wird die ESI ohne MDP genommen Daher siehst du dann keine Module darunter.
Wie kann man das lösen?
Lösche alle Beckhoff BKxxxx aus dem Repository und installier nur die  MDP Variante.
Dann wird es gehen auch mit scan.

Grüße


----------



## stricky (29 Dezember 2020)

Moin,

ist hier noch jemand, der die MDP mit einer der ersten Revisionen hat ? 0x010000

Das manuelle Anpassen funktioniert leider nicht. Der Koppler wird zwar gefunden, kann aber keine Klemmen anhängen.

Grüße


----------

